# Looking for early gen grips and disassembly lever



## Midma (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to build an old gen Sig, only for showcase, somebody can told me where I can find old gen grip and disassembly lever?

Example: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v190/zrain/IMG_0766.jpg

Thanks!

Midma


----------

